# A7R IV (or A7R4) imminent -- UPDATE: OFFICIAL



## ahsanford (Jul 16, 2019)

We knew there was an announcement coming, and here's what it probably will be for...

​
I'm curious if surpassing 50 MP will trigger Canon into a development announcement on the 5DS / 5DS R sequel or EOS R high res model.

- A


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks for the pointer. We'll see what they'll bring...



ahsanford said:


> ...
> I'm curious if surpassing 50 MP will trigger Canon into a development announcement on the 5DS / 5DS R sequel or EOS R high res model.


You know (to be the first here _lol _):
What ever Canon will do they are *******! *******!


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 16, 2019)

61 MP according to Nokishita. but "is said to have" is not their normal kind of statement.




- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## ahsanford (Jul 16, 2019)

61 MP x 10 fps is bonkers throughput. 

240 MP composite stills with pixel shift.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 16, 2019)

More details and specs:









Sony a7r IV mirrorless camera officially announced - Photo Rumors


The big surprise, the Sony a7r IV mirrorless camera, is now officially announced (product listings: Adorama | B&H, see the press event here, sample photos available here). It features the world’s first 35mm full-frame 61 MP back-illuminated Exmor R CMOS sensor with latest-generation BIONZ X...




photorumors.com


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow! tat was fast. I was just typing my reply... 



ahsanford said:


> 61 MP x 10 fps is bonkers throughput.


Interesting to see what the competition does - although I am absolutely not into pixel monsters.
But the throughput is really amazing.


----------

